# Federal subpoena follows inspections after warning and recall at ‘dollar stores’



## daveomak.fs (Mar 17, 2022)

*Federal subpoena follows inspections after warning and recall at ‘dollar stores’*
By Dan Flynn on March 17, 2022
The Dollar General Corporation’s “dollar stores” are sometimes used by researchers as a poverty indicator and this year a corner of those  more than 18,000 locations in the continental United…
Continue ReadingFederal subpoena follows inspections after warning and recall at ‘dollar stores’




*Beach Beat: We need food safety boots on the ground and we need them right now*
By Coral Beach on March 17, 2022
– OPINION –
Budget woes are part of so-called normal life right now, especially for individuals and small businesses. Public entities such as school districts are also having trouble making ends meet. In addition to…
Continue ReadingBeach Beat: We need food safety boots on the ground and we need them right now




*Irish agency issues rice milk arsenic warning following consumer complaint*
By Joe Whitworth on March 17, 2022
The Food Safety Authority of Ireland (FSAI) has warned about the illegal sale online of rice-based infant and follow-on formula.
Such formulas are not permitted to be sold in Europe, as they do not meet…
Continue ReadingIrish agency issues rice milk arsenic warning following consumer complaint
*Government Newswire Feeds*

 FDA USDA CDC CFIA




*FDA reports Listeria outbreak count is growing; other investigations ongoing*
By News Desk on March 17, 2022
The Food and Drug Administration has posted an increase in the number of patients in an outbreak of Listeria monocytogenes infections as it continues investigations into three other outbreaks.
The new patient count in the…
Continue ReadingFDA reports Listeria outbreak count is growing; other investigations ongoing




*Kitchen habits and COVID-19 impact focus of project*
By News Desk on March 17, 2022
Researchers have looked at food safety actions in kitchens and the impact of the COVID-19 pandemic.
Kitchen Life 2 is a social research project commissioned by the Food Standards Agency (FSA) on behaviors in kitchens.
Continue Reading


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 17, 2022)

Saw the news reports in Memphis about the warehouse rat problem. It was pretty impressive.
Jim


----------

